# Living Room System



## PuckDaddy (Apr 21, 2012)

*Living Room Theater*
Denon AVR-2112CI
Panasonic Plasma TH-42UK (professional model; RS232 and only one HDMI input)
Samsung Blu-Ray Player 
Tivo HD with Add-On Storage DVR
Artison SB-1 L,C,R Soundbar
Velodyne WiConnect 10” Subwoofer (wireless)
DefTech Di6.5 Ceiling Speakers (surrounds)
Apple iPad running iRule remote control software (commands from iPad are sent to Global Cache, which then controls my A/V components)

*Whole-House Audio*
Sonos Wireless System - Six zones and counting; 3000 tracks stored in Apple Lossless format on a NAS share
Guest Room: Sonos X5
Nursery: Sonos X5
Kitchen: Sonos ZP80, analog out to Audiocontrol amplifier; Polk ceiling speakers
Living Room: Sonos ZP80; digital out to Denon AVR
Patio: ZP120 powering Boston Acoustics
Workshop: ZP100 powering Sonos bookshelf speakers

All told, I have more than 20 devices with IP addresses on my home network. :yikes:


----------

